# [resolved]Sony Vaio - Beeping Noise?



## Think Loud (Jun 1, 2007)

My sony vaio desktop makes continuous high pitch beeping noises (the noise comes from the actual desktop not the speakers). This occurs constantly, and slows the PC down considerably.

*Specifications for Sony Vaio PCV-RS222*:

*Processor*: AMD Athlon XP Processor 2800+
*Memory*: 512 MB
*Memory Information*: DIMM 266Mhz (DDR)
*Operating System*: Windows XP Home Edition

If you require any more information please let me know.

Your help and time is very much appreciated.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Beeping Noise?*

We need to know what type of noise.

Two tone siren?
morse code?

Does the pc acually start up?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Beeping Noise?*

it is a bios beep error code coming from the onboard speaker
a continuous beep linked with a slow down in the computer would indicate the cpu is ovheating
get a can of air and blow the dust out of the computer paying attention to around the cpu fan and h/sink
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
you can check the beep error here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## Think Loud (Jun 1, 2007)

*Replying To Questions.*



Changeling said:


> We need to know what type of noise.
> 
> Two tone siren?
> morse code?
> ...


Yes the PC does start, the noise occurs when a large program is loaded.

The type of noise is singular - a continuous high frequency noise (which repeatedly stops and starts for random lengths of time).

----------

*dai* I will try your suggestion, and check the links you posted.

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Beeping Noise?*

Yep sounds like Dai is right.


----------



## Think Loud (Jun 1, 2007)

*Problem Solved!*



Changeling said:


> Yep sounds like Dai is right.


Indeed he is. Thank you Dai for your advice, your suggestions seem to have solved the problem. ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Beeping Noise?*

glad you got it sorted


----------

